# Former chicken owner...



## tct1w (Jun 6, 2008)

You will like bees alot better than chickens. I do,we have both. This is a great place to learn. Alot of year of experience. Take care and good luck Dave


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

NorthernIllinoisPlumber said:


> Now with the help of a older (retired beekeeper) gentleman and an aqauintance with about 5 acres, we are going to start a couple hives in the spring.


You'll find your land base to be irrelevant. You don't need acres and acres of land to support bees. Your bees will fly over two miles, covering over 8,000 acres of your neighbor's land, literally "stealing" their nectar.

Of course, pollinating their crops is a nice trade-off so I don't feel guilty.

The only real reason to have "enough" land is to place your hives a safe distance from your neighbors so they feel comfortable (or enough land to grow enough shrubbery to conceal your hives).

Grant
Jackson, MO http://maxhoney.homestead.com


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*NorthernIllinoisPlumber*

Welcome to beesource from a *retired* Northwest Indiana Plumber


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Had chickens, have bees. At least the foxes don't give them any grief.

Have fun.


----------



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

Grant said:


> The only real reason to have "enough" land is to place your hives a safe distance from your neighbors so they feel comfortable (or enough land to grow enough shrubbery to conceal your hives).


Exactly. I had enough room for the hens, but spacing the bees from the neighbors and backyard family activities would be an issue.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, everything has its challenges. If you have foxes, you probably will have a bear visit your hives too. You can fence them (even electric fence), elevate them, even strap it together with a steel cage. Bears love honey and they will go under, over, around, or through any obstacle you provide. I had a hive eaten in Florida. A couple ratchet straps have prevented a recurrance so far. I certainly do not want to discourage anyone from beekeeping, just encourage proper planning for success.


----------

